#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in jaipur | Best Btech/BE colleges in jaipur

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Jaipur:*Malviya National Institute of Technology (MNIT)LNM Institute of Information Technology, JaipurRajasthan Institute Of Engineering & Technology, JaipurJaipur Engineering College and Research Centre, JaipurMody Institute of Technology and Science, JaipurGlobal Institute of Technology, JaipurSwami Keshvanand Institute of Technology, JaipurJayoti Vidyapeeth Womens University, JaipurBaldev Ram Mirdha Institute Of Technology , JaipurJaipur National University - Faculty of Engineering, Jaipur*1.) Malviya National Institute of Technology (MNIT)*
**
*Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringStructural Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Tuition Fee(annual)  INR 32,850/-
Hostel Rent  INR 4,000/-

*Placement:* 
Highest Pay Package: Rs 9.88 LPA (Lacks Per Annum)Average Pay Package: Rs 4.44 LPA (Overall)Highest Average Pay Package: Rs 5.62 LPA (Mechanical Engg.)Numbers of Companies Visited : 104 (Highest so far)Number of Students with Multiple Placements : 195 (Highest so far)Total Overall Percentage Placement out of Eligible Candidates - 99.7 % (Highest so far)*Address:* Jawahar Lal Nehru Marg, Jaipur  302017 Rajasthan, India.





  Similar Threads: MNIT Jaipur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | MNIT Jaipur fee | MNIT Jaipur placement Jaipur Engineering College & Research Centre jaipur admission 2013, cutoff, fee structure, placement Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) LNM Institute of Information Technology, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* ​2003.

*Affiliation:* University of Rajasthan.

*Courses:* 

Communication and Computer Engineering.Electronics and Communication Engineering.Computer Science and Engineering.*Fee Structure:* 
One time payment:
Caution Money (refundable at the of the program) is Rs. 8,000.Admission fee is Rs. 3,000.Per semester ges:
Tuition fee is Rs. 51,000.Registration fee is Rs. 3,000.Hostel fee is Rs. 10,000.Mess establishment ge is Rs. 1,000.Mess ges are on actual basis. Current ges are Rs. 59 per day. An advance payment for the mess needs to be made. The amount is Rs. 7,500. It will be adjusted against the exact mess bill.*Placement:* 
*Total Number of Students participated: 96


Total Number of Students placed: > 95%

**
Highest CTC: 8.50 (pa)

Average CTC: 3.25 (pa)



TaTa Consultancy Services


Mind Tree


Tech Mahindra


CSC


Patni


Futures First


Ericsson


Samsung


HPCl-Mittal Energy Limited* 
*Address:* The LNM Institute of Information Technology, Rupa ki Nangal, Post-Sumel, Via-Jamdoli Jaipur-302031, (Rajasthan) INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*3.)* *Rajasthan Institute Of Engineering & Technology, Jaipur*
*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* 
*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Bhankrota, Ajmer Road, Jaipur, Rajasthan 302026, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.)* *Jaipur Engineering College and Research Centre, Jaipur*
*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 


*Address:* Shri Ram Ki Nangal,Via Vatika,Tonk Road, Jaipur, Rajasthan 302022, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.)* *Mody Institute of Technology and Science, Jaipur*
*Year of Establishment:* 1989.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:* 
B. Tech. (Computer Science & Engineering)B. Tech. (Electronics & Communication Engineering)B. Tech. (Information Technology)B. Tech. (Electrical & Electronics Engineering)B. Tech. (Mechanical Engineering)B. Tech (Mechatronics)B. Tech (Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering)*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 1,82,000/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 11,05,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
2013 Placements : Till Nov 2012
Accenture 170Ericsson 89*Address:* Mody Institute of Technology and Science Lakshmangarh-332311, Distt. Sikar, Rajasthan, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.)* *Global Institute of Technology, Jaipur*
*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Branch
Total Seats
RPET Seats
AIEEE Seats
Management Seats
Tuition Fee Waiver Seats

Computer Engg.(06)
120
84
18
18
6

Electrical Engg.(07)
120
84
18
18
6

Electronics Inst. & Control Engg.(08)
60
42
9
9
3

Electronics & Communication Engg.(09)
120
84
18
18
6

Information Technology(12)
60
42
9
9
3

Mechanical Engg. (13)
120
84
18
18
6

Computer Engg. (II Shift) (56)
60
42
9
9
3

Electrical Engg.(II Shift) (57)
60
42
9
9
3

Electronics & Communication Engg (II Shift) (59)
60
42
9
9
3

Mechanical Engg.(II Shift) (63)
120
84
18
18
6


*
Fee Structure:* 
Tuition fees*For B.Tech and M.Tech
Rs 60,000/- Per annum which includes Development fee Rs.11,000/-(Subject to revision by Govt.)

Caution money (Refundable)
Processing Fees
7,500/- (One Time)
2,000/- (One time)

Hostel fees (Per Annum)

Double Seater
Triple Seater
Four Seater (Only for Girls)

72,000/-
66,000/-
63,000/-

Security money for hostel (Refundable)
10,000/- (One Time)

Book bank
5,000/-


*Placement:* 
S. No.
Name of the company
Stream
Batch
Dates of Campus

1
BigStep Technologies Pvt. Ltd., Gurgaon
B.Tech.
2012
6th May, 2012

2
Larsen & Toubro Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
4th - 6th March, 2012

3
TRIVENI ENGINEERING & INDUSTRIES LTD
B.Tech.
2012
9th February, 2012

4
Uttam Galva Steels Ltd., Pune
B.Tech.
2012
29th January, 2012

5
Capital IQ, Gurgaon
B.Tech.
2012
17th January, 2012

6
NEC HCL System Technologies Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
22nd December, 2011

7
Bosch Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
16th December, 2011

8
Steria India Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
12th December, 2011

9
Syntel
B.Tech.
2012
20th November, 2011

10
Infosys
B.Tech.
2012
14th October, 2011

11
WIPRO BPO
B.Tech.
2012
16th September, 2011

12
Secure Meters Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
18th August, 2011



*Address:* ITS-1 IT Park ,EPIP Sitapura , Jaipur.302022, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Swami Keshvanand Institute of Technology, Jaipur*
*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication (Part Time)Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology)Bachelor of Technology (Electrical Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Mechanical Engineering)*Fee Structure:* 
Fee per year
*B.Tech.*
*B.Pharma.*
*M.Tech.*
*MBA*

*Tuition fee-Rs.*
49,000
40,000
49,000
38,500

*Development fee-Rs.*
11,000
11,000
11,000
11,000

*Caution money -Rs.*
7500*
7500*
7500*
7500*

*Registration fee-Rs.*
1000
1000
1000
1000


*
Placement:* 
Campus Placement happens to be a big success for SKIT students. Placement data for current session and two last sessions depicts the position in this regard. 
Top Recruiting Companies
Accenture Services Pvt. Ltd., BangaloreAdani Group,Bharti Airtel Services Ltd., DelhiBirlasoft Ltd., NoidaBosch Limited, JaipurGlobal Logic Inc, Noida (Off Campus)HCL Technologies Ltd. (BPO), NoidaHuawei Telecommunications Co. Pvt. Ltd. GurgaonIBM India Pvt. Ltd. Bangalore (BPO)Impetus Infotech India Pvt. Ltd., IndoreIndian Military Academy, DehradunInfosys Technologies Ltd., BangaloreKanbay Software (India) Pvt. Ltd., Pune*Address:* Swami Keshvanand Institute of Technology Management and Gramothan (SKIT), Ramnagaria,Jagatpura, Jaipur-302 025, Rajasthan, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Jayoti Vidyapeeth Womens University, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 











































*Address:* Jayoti Vidyapeeth Women University, Vedaant Gyan Valley, Village Jharna, Mahala - Jobner,Link Road, Jaipur Ajmer Express Way, NH-8, Jaipur, Rajasthan (India )-303007.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Baldev Ram Mirdha Institute Of Technology , Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation technologyElectrical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
IBM
Syntel

Infosys
Mastek

TechMahindra
Indian Navy

Wipro
Persistent

Satyam
USA Technology

L & T Infotech
i-flex

Birla Soft
Oracle

Integra
Hexaware

HCL
Uttam Galva Steels

Accenture
Capgemini

Synergy India Pvt. Ltd.
Pagal Guy.com



*Address:* ITS-3, IT Park, EPIP, Sitapura, Jaipur - 302022, Rajasthan, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Jaipur National University - Faculty of Engineering, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringInformation TechnologyFood TechnologyChemical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 










































*Address:* Jaipur-Agra Bypass, Near New RTO office, Jagatpura, Jaipur-302025, India.

----------

